# Hemangiosarcoma



## colleenpower (Apr 7, 2011)

Our dog Meka is 8 years old and was just diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma. Meka has a huge external mass on her inner thigh. We have never heard of this type of cancer before and would appreciate any information. Our hearts are breaking for our beautiful doggy!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your Meka's diagnosis. You must be devastated. 

What kind of hemangio is it? 

I lost my Lucy to this terrible disease 3 months ago. She had hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. 

There are many on here that can give you advice on this type of cancer. 

Give your Meka a big cuddle from me. 

My prayers are with you.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

First sorry that your Meka has this disease. When my guy was diagnosed I spent days on the internet reading about it. I also had heard nothing about this disease prior to the diagnosis. There is a ton of good information there and is a good place to start. 

Next step would be to follow up with xrays, ultrasounds, bloodwork...etc to see if there is any visceral, internal organ involvement. you have found a good place for support and info with this forum. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Colleenpower*

Colleenpower

I am so very sorry to hear of your Meka's diagnosis. Unfortunately, many of us on this forum have lost our dogs to hemangiosarcoma.
Did they say if it was cutaneous hemangiosarcoma, or are other organs involved?

Tuckerbailey is correct-there is lots of info on the internet about hemangiosarcoma, but I would ask your vet their opinion, provided you like and trust your vet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear this diagnosis, yet again. It seems like there are several forum dogs recently diagnosed with hemangio in the past few weeks.

Did your vet mention if your dog's mass is cutaneous or not? Prognosis for cutaneous hemangiosarcoma is much better than forms involving internal organs, but overall hemangio is not a cancer with a long survivability at all. I hope your vet will do the proper diagnostics with an abdominal and heart sonogram so you will know if internal organs are affected and what the recommended course of action should be. I assume the thigh mass was already removed?

I'm sorry you are facing this cancer. HUGS.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Usually in an involvement like this, I believe they have to take the whole leg. Club Gold's Sammy had this at 10 and he was a very big dog. There was no way he was going to recover from that kind of surgery. He lived well for another 5 months, until the tumor got so big he couldn't walk. I HATE Hemangiosarcoma more than anything else. Cherish the time you have left and always hope for a miracle.


----------



## colleenpower (Apr 7, 2011)

Meka still has this huge external mass, the vet says that surgery is not a option due to the size and location of it. I dont have any information on Hemangio on the external, everything I read is based on internal. Meka is still active and don't seem to be bothered too much by it but I'm scared to death of the outcome and how fast things may change. I have three kids and I definitely consider her to be the fourth. Our life will be so different without her, I can't even think about it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know much about cutaneous hemangiosarcomas, but found the following links that might be informative:
Cutaneous hemangiosarcoma in 25 dogs: a retrospect... [J Vet Intern Med. 1994 Sep-Oct] - PubMed result
Canine Hemangiosarcoma

The last one is pretty technical with some graphic photos. 

I know it's very hard to think of losing her and my best advice is to try to live in the moment with her, spoil her rotten, give her lots of love and attention and make as many happy memories as you can right now. I hope and pray you are blessed with many more days with her.


----------

